# Long hair - poop getting stuck to his bottom



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

It's been my second day handling my little boy - and I can already see a problem with his getting poop caught in his hind hairs. There was just a teensie bit yesterday - but it was very little - so he cleaned himself after I tried to cloth his butt down. This morning he had a little dried poop on his butt - so I cut it off. Then my fiance was with him while he was pooing again tonight - and I guess my fiance startled him - and he jumped while he was pooping... and it got all over his leg and butt. We tried cleaning him a bit... but it was almost impossible! It just wouldn't come off with a rag! A little bit... but it was like it was stuck to his legs!

I don't mind cleaning him off - but what I'm doing seems very ineffective. How do I clean it off properly if it's a tad runny? (I've been feeding him a little too much wet food I think.) I'd hate it if he was dirty while I was out and he had to wait for me to come home and clean him - so are there any tips on his to trim his... hind hair so the poo won't stick to him?


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

First of all runny poop doesn't sound good. Keep an eye on his stools ..it may be stress and his trying to adapt to a new environment, change in food, etc that causes that. However, if it continues for a few days he might need to see the vet.
About the poop caught in the hairs - try to trim the fur around his bottom - be very gentle and careful. Have somebody hold him still so he won't make any sudden movements!
Cheerio has longer hair than Frosty and sometimes I see a tiny poop ball hanging by her hairs ...I even found one in the bed at some point hehe had to change the sheets just because :lol:


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

It's not runny, runny - like water - but just slightly - like when you change their diet a bit. He was fed half science diet and half iams - and given like... a tablespoon of fancy feast morning and afternoon.

Since it was already at half of what I already bought - I decided to just feed him the SD instead of both. I'm also trying to give him part wet science diet on top of that - to get him used to it - I think I gave him a little too much. So his poop is a little runny from me feeding him things he isn't used to. I'm hoping he'll get used to it soon - until then - I'm cutting back on the wet stuff and gradually work it up to half his diet.

I'm taking him to the vet tomorrow for a check up in any case - just to be sure. I can't let my hunches make the decisions for me after all!

Thanks for the advice - I'll take him to the vet and get my fiance to hold him while I trim his bottom hairs. He is very squirmy - I hope we don't hurt him.


----------



## catnip (Aug 19, 2003)

All of mine are long haired and had that problem when they were young, eventually they seem to learn how to prevent it, but canned food certainly doesn't help. 

I know what you mean about the messy ones, I usually used baby wipes on those, or at least tried to. Waiting until they dry a little helps a lot when trying to pull or cut them out. 

... and 0h! those fabulous scooter marks on the carpet!! 8O


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

I agree with all posters and my cat is also long-haired and i find a few dingeberries now and then, though it's been rarely lately, he's almost 6 months now. I also trim his butt hairs into a nice haircut, it illiminates the problem altogether, but then i forget, find another dingleberry and remember to trim again.. the cycle never ends :lol:


----------



## Chinisimo (Feb 16, 2004)

mine is short hair but she sometimes has one tiny tiny lil piece stick to the booty hole :? if it's fresh, you can smell it and she'll try to sit on you :? 

yuck


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

I finally figured out why he is getting poo on him - he sits too close to the litter - poos and he practically sits on it - and it gets on him a little... but this was what freaked me out... he SLID across the floor with his butt... it was cute... for about a minute... the little twirp is a scooter... I nearly died when I realized we had to go to the vet in like... 15 min. I dunked him in the sink and whiped his buns down - he started to purr... weird. Anyways - He is just having a problem squatting or something - and then scooting it all over him *sigh* And here I was thinking it had something to do with his hair being long... if my short hair scooted like he does... ew. I'm sure he'll figure it out sooner or later... but until then - thank goodness he is in the bathroom and I have whipes on hand!


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

You may have just solved a similar problem that Assumpta's been having. Usually, she's very clean about her litterbox, but the last several days, she's been having a hard time and ending up with poopy pants. I just realized that the World's Best Litter we switched her to is deeper in the box than her old plain clay litter, so I reckon that she's just been squatting in her normal way + her butt's closer to the litter + stools are softer and moister because of wet food = one messy kitty. :roll: I removed some of the litter this morning, we'll see if that helps. Thanks Gabreilla!


----------



## baggy (Jun 19, 2004)

Our Bagheera has really long hair even around his butt. He also has a problem with it sticking to his hair, on occasion, and you always know it because he comes out of the litter box and wipes his butt all over the house including the carpet!!! :evil: 

I finally took him to PetSmart and they shaved his butt. It's not too short so it doesn't look silly and it really did the trick. I take him every few months and they only charge me $5.00. I'm sure if you're very careful you can do it yourself but good luck keeping him still.


----------

